# Evap leak???



## dangerman21b (Feb 13, 2009)

My wife's jetta has been a headache lol. It throws a cel for an evap leak... Dealership said its the fuel cap. Got a new one, cel came back. In addition to that the engine has problems cranking every time after gassing up. I have searched the forums, the closest thing I found is that the fuel tank needs to be repressurized?? That doesn't make any sense lol. Any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Could be a bad purge valve. I had the same issues. Replaced it and problem is gone. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Search/Purge_Valve/ES281033/

Hope this helps!


----------



## jettav2.0 (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you recall what/if any code was thrown?
My scan tool indicated a P0456 the other day (small evap leak)
I took the cap off, cleaned the cap seal AND the car gas opening (had some accumulation since my fuel door solendoid failed...) after cleaning, the code returned but after I cleared it manually (scan tool) and restarted the car it went away.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, I didn't get the code scanned but here were the symptoms:

1. The gas cap light would come on as I was leaving work in the evening and then disappear the next morning.

2. It would spit gas back at me a couple times when I was filling, telling me there was too much pressure built up in the tank.

I realized that as the temperature changed during the day and the fuel level changed, pressure was building up in the gas tank and when the purge valve went to open to relieve the pressure it would fail, causing the light to come on. 

The purge valve makes a clicking or tapping noise on the passenger side of the car when it actuates and in my case actuates a minute or so after I start the car (depending on the temperature outside). If you aren't hearing it and the light is on, that could be your problem. I had about 72,000 miles on my car when I had to replace it. The good thing is if that is your problem, the fix is cheap and easy to do yourself.

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## dangerman21b (Feb 13, 2009)

The valve is clicking and stuff. I am taking it to the dealer on friday. Hopefully they can fix it... I am in Germany though and it's an American spec so they might just look at me all funny lol.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha should be interesting. Good luck!


----------



## dangerman21b (Feb 13, 2009)

*Update*

So I took her to the dealership today... Guess what, they have never seen this before lol. :what: The mechanic told me I would be better off throwing some parts at it myself, bc he would just rip the entire fuel system apart until he figures it out. He estimated me 1500 euros for that lol. :screwy: So now I am ordering a new purge valve. 

I will keep updating this as I make progress/setbacks. :banghead: 

My 1.8t was sooo much easier lol...


----------



## dangerman21b (Feb 13, 2009)

Forgot to mention the actual code was p0455 and yes I already bought 2 different fuel caps. One online and one from a dealership... The mechanic even said that is a crap "fix" lol and almost never gets rid of that code


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

you can ask the dealership to do a test for you where they pump this colored smoke into system. i have had a large leak in my evap canister for sometime now and have ignored it. in the end its just polluting the environment


----------



## dangerman21b (Feb 13, 2009)

The dealership I went a to don't have the smoke machine thingy. I am gonna search for one around here though. I am still getting the purge valve, it's cheap, worst case scenario I wasted 30 bucks to include shipping lol.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Dealing with the exact issue and came here for an answer. Curious to see how you make out. I also have an issue with a hanging idle...


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

I also had the hanging idle issue. Turned out to be a vacuum/boost leak that caused the throttle body to freak out. Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I changed the intake boot (connector pipe) thinking the idle issue was a vac leak. Might have a leak somewhere else. I hope it isn't the TB itself.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Purge valve on the way. I should replace the lines, too, as they seem pretty brittle...


----------



## dangerman21b (Feb 13, 2009)

The purge valve is gonna take a while to get to me. Let me know how it pans out... 

I also have a random update, got gas at a German gas station instead of on post and no problem at all, cel didn't come back yet after nearly 200 miles. Maybe we shouldn't have to fix our cars but the gas stations should fix their pumps :laugh:


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Must be a popular part. GAP is out. Won't be shipped til next week...


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Installed.

Sequence:
Remove two torx screws from either side of intake
Loosen clamp at top of connector pipe and disconnect pipe from engine cover
Disconnect MAF connector and intake air temp sensor (in pipe)
Remove engine cover (Pull up. Hard.)
Remove electrical connector to purge valve.
Remove clamps on either side of purge valve and hoses. Why the inside clamp has to be one of the crimp variety is beyond me. I replaced it with a 1/2"-9/16" fuel line clamp.
Swap the new one in and put it all back together. Clear codes.

I really don't know exactly how this valve is supposed to work, but I could blow through the old one and no air would pass through the new one. Let's see how it drives over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Proclaiming it fixed. Driving normally again.

I wonder if the old valve being stuck open was the vac leak.

Idling normally again.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Another sign that it is fixed:

Filled the gas tank just now. When I removed the gas cap, pressure was released. After filling it up, the car started right up. The open valve must have been allowing pressure to bleed off.


----------

